# Samba 3 in a NT domain problem to connect with Win98

## Ville_E

I have a Win NT box as a PDC and running the linux box as a domain member. I have updated to Samba 3 on linux box. I joined the domain with no errors. Everything works fine from another NT box that I have I can browse the linux box shares and so on. But if I do the same thing from the Win98 machine I get this error messages  "The network name cannot be found"  I can ping the win98 box from the linux box both with name and ip adress and that works the other way as well. Could someone help me with the problem? I get no error messages in the Samba log files. I'm running Gentoo and samba-3.0.2a-r2.  I have followed the checklist on this page and everything seems OK

http://se.samba.org/samba/docs/man/howto/diagnosis.html

Below is the relevant part of my smb.conf

```

[global]

workgroup = valhall

security = domain

printcap name = cups

disable spoolss = yes

show add printer wizard = no

winbind uid = 15000-20000

winbind gid = 15000-20000

winbind separator = +

winbind use default domain = yes

use sendfile = Yes

printing = cups

restrict anonymous = no

domain master = no

preferred master = no

max protocol = NT

ldap ssl = No

server signing = Auto

name resolve order = wins lmhosts host bcast

password server = *

display charset = ISO8859-1

unix charset = ISO8859-1

dos charset = ISO8859-1

[Homes]

comment = Home Directories

valid users = %S

browseable = no

read only = no

hide dot files = yes
```

----------

## nobspangle

from the win98 machine try

start>run

\\ip.address.of.samba.server\share

If this works I'd say you have a wins problem.

Make sure you have a wins server running on your NT domain controller, and add the line

wins server = ip.address.of.domain.controller

to your smb.conf

Then make sure the win98 box knows where the wins server is, if you use static IP you do this on the win98 machine if you use dhcp it is set at the dhcp server.

If you don't want to run a wins server on your NT box you can make samba act as a wins server with the line

wins support = yes

Also (although I'm sure this is already the case) your win98 box must be logging on to the domain.

----------

## Ville_E

 *Quote:*   

> from the win98 machine try 
> 
> start>run 
> 
> \\ip.address.of.samba.server\share 

 

Nope this doesn't work either. I get te same error message as before.

----------

## nobspangle

do you see the linux box in network neighbourhood on the win98 machine? Can you browse other (NT) shares from that machine?

Do you get the error when you try to access a share on the linux box or when you try to access the box to get a list of available shares?

Looking back at what I wrote before, I'm not sure that you can browse network shares by IP address on a win98 machine anyway, I think that only works on NT.

It still seems to point towards a wins/netbios name resolving issue. If it were a problem with your samba setup I would expect to see errors in the Samba logs. 

 *http://se.samba.org/samba/docs/man/howto/diagnosis.html wrote:*   

> If you get a message network name not found or similar error, then netbios name resolution is not working. This is usually caused by a problem in nmbd. To overcome it, you could do one of the following (you only need to choose one of them): 
> 
> 1.Fixup the nmbd installation. 
> 
> 2.Add the IP address of BIGSERVER to the wins server box in the advanced TCP/IP setup on the PC. 
> ...

 

----------

## Ville_E

do you see the linux box in network neighbourhood on the win98 machine?

Answer: Yes

Can you browse other (NT) shares from that machine? 

Answer: Yes

Do you get the error when you try to access a share on the linux box or when you try to access the box to get a list of available shares? 

Answer

If I do like this 

from the win98 machine try 

start>run 

\\name.of the.samba.server\share 

I get an extended error message

If I try to access the linux box by clicking Network and then click the icon of the linux box I get the "The network name cannot be found" error message.

I found something in the samba log files!

if I'm running it like this

start>run 

\\name.of the.samba.server\share 

In the log file for the NT machine ( which work) it says

[2004/05/23 19:07:15, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(705)

  server1 (192.168.1.10) signed connect to service ville initially as user ville (uid=1000, gid=100) (pid 4371)

and on the Win98 box I get an extended error occured message

and in the samba log file (/var/log/samba/log.oden) for the Win98 box it says

[2004/05/23 18:51:15, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(705)

  oden (192.168.1.35) connect to service ville initially as user ville (uid=1000, gid=100) (pid 4325)

[2004/05/23 18:51:15, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(887)

  oden (192.168.1.35) closed connection to service ville

the only difference I can se is that the connection directly closes.

----------

## Ville_E

Anyone has any ideas?  :Question: 

No?   :Sad: 

----------

## Ville_E

*bump*

----------

## nobspangle

could you post the info from winipcfg on the 98 box

----------

## Ville_E

Sure I can this is a translation from swedish to english but I hope you'll understand.

Name ODEN Domain1

Node type Broadcast

IP-adress 192.168.1.35

Net mask 255.255.255.0

Gateway 192.168.1.1

DHCP server 192.168.1.1

----------

## Ville_E

*bump*   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## nobspangle

In an NT 4 domain you should have a WINS server on your domain controller(s). If you don't then install one from the NT 4 CD. Then tell your dhcp server the address of the WINS server (option 44).

----------

## Ville_E

But I have tried to use the linux box as a wins server I get the same error.

The name resolution seems to work because when I click on the linux box icon i my network neighborhood on the win98 box I get this in the log file for the Win98 machine (var/log/samba/log.192.168.1.35)

```

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(1226)

  open_oplock_ipc: opening loopback UDP socket.

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(303)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(1257)

  open_oplock ipc: pid = 29482, global_oplock_port = 1786

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(313)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.35)

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(890)

  Transaction 0 of length 72

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(105)

  netbios connect: name1=LINUXBURK       name2=ODEN

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(112)

  netbios connect: local=linuxburk remote=oden, name type = 0

```

And  i get this in the log.nmbd file

```

[2004/06/03 10:44:08, 3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:process_name_query_request(451)

  process_name_query_request: Name query from 192.168.1.35 on subnet 192.168.1.20 for name LINUXBURK<20>

[2004/06/03 10:44:08, 3] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:process_name_query_request(566)

  OK

[2004/06/03 10:47:04, 3] nmbd/nmbd_elections.c:check_for_master_browser_success(76)

  check_for_master_browser_success: Local master browser for workgroup DOMAIN1 exists at IP 192.168.1.10 (just checking).

```

I also get alot of lines in the /var/log/samba/log.oden file it changes to that file from log.192.168.1.35 after the nameresolution it seems.

```

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(890)

  Transaction 1 of length 158

[2004/06/03 10:44:10, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(685)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 29482)

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [MICROSOFT NETWORKS 3.0]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [DOS LM1.2X002]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [DOS LANMAN2.1]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(323)

  not using SPNEGO

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(532)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(890)

  Transaction 2 of length 161

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(685)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 29482)

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(638)

  wct=13 flg2=0x4

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(772)

  Domain=[DOMAIN1]  NativeOS=[Windows 4.0] NativeLanMan=[Windows 4.0] PrimaryDomain=[null]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(591)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(787)

  sesssetupX:name=[DOMAIN1]\[NICLAS]@[oden]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(219)

check_ntlm_password:  Checking password for unmapped user [DOMAIN1]\[NICLAS]@[oden] with the new password interface

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(222)

  check_ntlm_password:  mapped user is: [DOMAIN1]\[NICLAS]@[oden]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 2] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(305)

  check_ntlm_password:  authentication for user [NICLAS] -> [NICLAS] -> [niclas] succeeded

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(221)

  User name: niclas     Real name:

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(240)

  UNIX uid 1000 is UNIX user niclas, and will be vuid 100

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(264)

  Adding/updating homes service for user 'niclas' using home directory: '/home/niclas'

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] param/loadparm.c:lp_add_home(2308)

  adding home's share [niclas] for user 'niclas' at '/home/niclas'

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] libsmb/smb_signing.c:srv_set_signing(1009)

  srv_set_signing: turning on SMB signing: signing negotiated = Yes, mandatory_signing = No.

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/process.c:chain_reply(1026)

  Chained message

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(685)

  switch message SMBtconX (pid 29482)

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(313)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from  (192.168.1.35)

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(543)

  Connect path is '/tmp' for service [IPC$]

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (1000, 100) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:11, 3] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(705)

  oden (192.168.1.35) connect to service IPC$ initially as user niclas (uid=1000, gid=100) (pid 29482)

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/reply.c:reply_tcon_and_X(326)

  tconX service=IPC$

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/process.c:timeout_processing(1104)

  timeout_processing: End of file from client (client has disconnected).

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 2] smbd/server.c:exit_server(558)

  Closing connections

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(887)

  oden (192.168.1.35) closed connection to service IPC$

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(69)

  Yielding connection to IPC$

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(69)

  Yielding connection to

[2004/06/03 10:44:12, 3] smbd/server.c:exit_server(601)

  Server exit (normal exit)

```

----------

## Ville_E

*bump*   :Sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## nobspangle

that's stumped me

stupid crappy windows 98's fault but I can't help more than that

the only thing I can find in the samba docs that may help is this

 *Quote:*   

> Problem Resolution
> 
> If something does not work, the log.nmbd file will help to track down the problem. Try a log level of 2 or 3 for finding problems. Also note that the current browse list usually gets stored in text form in a file called browse.dat. 
> 
> If it does not work, you should still be able to type the server name as \\SERVER in filemanager, then press enter and filemanager should display the list of available shares. 
> ...

 

Also is this the case for all 98 machines or is it one paticular machine?

----------

## Ville_E

It's the same for all Win98 machines and WinME machines.

----------

